# Blue Mountain, Bracknell



## sev112 (Sep 24, 2011)

Greens are in the best condition i've seen there in 20 years.

Would be worth a round in the next week as teh weather is supposed to be warm adn sunny


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2011)

Greens are in the best condition i've seen there in 20 years.

Would be worth a round in the next week as teh weather is supposed to be warm adn sunny
		
Click to expand...

ooh, good to know as I'm playing there tomorrow!


----------



## SG86 (Sep 24, 2011)

I think Blue is a great course, cracking full cooked breakfast.

Also I was using the range facilities and somebody left an iPhone 4 sitting on the top, I took it to the pro shop and the pro phoned the owner who bought me a sleeve of Pro V1x balls as a thank you.

Not every day that happens.

One of the best courses around the area, like Windlesham without the hype and price.

SG


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm a member at BM and I played there today the course is in pretty good nick at the moment. The condition generally has steadily improved since Crown Golf took it over.

Tee boxes still need a lot of improvement IMO, how difficult can it be to make them level?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 24, 2011)

It's literally 5 minutes from my house but I played it when I first moved in and to be honest it was a quagmire. Granted it was February and to be honest it should have been shut but it was just trying to get as many punters on as it could. 

I have heard good things in recent years about it getting better and I'll definitely have to give it a go again soon as there are some quality holes on there. However the few holes on the back nine by the road, especially the one where you drive inside a net, are a bit weak. They desperately need to sort the range out though. Shocking with no real targets apart from the big island type green at about 130 but basically a big soulless field.

Not sure Windlsham is full of hype and overly pricey. Again some very good holes let down by a few very poor holes especially the shorter par 4's and another that has done a lot to improve drainage and make winter golfer more playable


----------



## sev112 (Sep 25, 2011)

i remember those times Homer 
In the "old days" there use dto be som many worm casts in anything other than middle summer, but i've got to give it credit, was in really nice condition

Was good to see that the overhead nets have been replaced on 12 and 13 now, and replaced by a (presumably taller) vertical fence  

(- Sawtooth, what's teh rule now? When there was an enclosing net, if you hit the net (whcih 8 out of 10 tee shots always seemed to do by the number of balls up there ) you got to replay your shot with no shot counting or penalty.  There is now nothing on the card other than saying that the fence is an immovable obstruction ?  Which suggests i can't replay a tee shot that hits it  - i only get relief if i tee off and duff it into its line.

On 12 i had to tee up right on the left edge of the tee markers and have my feet way outside, and even then i knew it was going to be tight.)


----------



## mattdeeks (Sep 27, 2011)

Played it a few times and have really enjoyed it.  16th Par 3 stands out for me.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 12, 2011)

sev112 said:



			i remember those times Homer 
In the "old days" there use dto be som many worm casts in anything other than middle summer, but i've got to give it credit, was in really nice condition

Was good to see that the overhead nets have been replaced on 12 and 13 now, and replaced by a (presumably taller) vertical fence  

(- Sawtooth, what's teh rule now? When there was an enclosing net, if you hit the net (whcih 8 out of 10 tee shots always seemed to do by the number of balls up there ) you got to replay your shot with no shot counting or penalty.  There is now nothing on the card other than saying that the fence is an immovable obstruction ?  Which suggests i can't replay a tee shot that hits it  - i only get relief if i tee off and duff it into its line.

On 12 i had to tee up right on the left edge of the tee markers and have my feet way outside, and even then i knew it was going to be tight.)
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry it took a while but I needed to check!! Rule 24.2 applies, the vertical fences on the 12th and 13th are immovable obstructions.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 13, 2011)

Errr .. pardon my ignorance / stupidity 

That doesnt help cos Rule 24.2 says nothing about relief when you have an immovable Obstruction right in front of you when you are on the Tee :?

Still a tad confused 
But pleased it's just a fence now rather than an enclosure


----------

